# Oh nooooo....



## Dan Stark

The Service got served
http://www.gazettenet.com/search/2320881-95/police-cardona-hukowicz-arrested

Yes, like the post, you know I made your night.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Click the link first and read the story before you watch the video.

The story had me at "dressing in police gear outside a black Crown Victoria" but it only gets better!

YES, you made my night!


----------



## adroitcuffs

5 years juvenile corrections experience? So, in-custody counts?


----------



## Guest

He USED to have an LTC. Lawlz

Twatrocket....


----------



## zm88

Filming whacker motivational videos from the booth of some fast food restaurant


----------



## Guest

I thought it was "train to fight - fight to win", at least according to CTSP Lawlz

Bloodytwat....

_I borderline pissed myself watching that vid.... _


----------



## Herrdoktor

Seriously....


----------



## 7costanza

WOW, I just watched a few of his videos, the one on dissarming someone is an instant classic. In all seriousness though this guys certifiable.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I remember when he was first outed, after he had come on here blabbing about constables etc... His myspace page was gold. Multiple "in-action" pics of him clearing his kitchen with a blue rubber gun... His karate poses were sweet too. It was like "Crouching Tiger, I'm a Douchbag."


----------



## Killjoy

He IS the toughest guy in that particular Panera! Fools like this keep real law enforcement in business.

In all seriousness, there are no shortcuts to get into law enforcement, just plain hard work, keeping your nose clean and taking a lot of tests. Just because someone buys the duty gear and vehicles this does not make you a police officer. If I went out to home depot and bought a bunch of tools, it doesn't make me a carpenter.


----------



## LGriffin

zm88 said:


> Filming whacker motivational videos from the booth of some fast food restaurant


Hey, down in front! "This is actually the first time that (he's) _held a seminar in a fast paced environment_."
Lock it up 

Former SSPO, eh? So is just about half the city and you've gotta be a real fuckup to loose that badge.

*Enjoy all that, VT!*


----------



## LGriffin

Dan, this is wacktastic.
Maybe you can partner up with The Service for your retirement job:


----------



## Dan Stark

LGriffin said:


> Dan, this is wacktastic.
> Maybe you can partner up with The Service for your retirement job:


He could be my first student. He needs help.


----------



## LGriffin

Dan Stark said:


> He could be my first student. He needs help.


Can't fix stupid or his "praying mantis."


----------



## Killjoy

Personally I think this guy should forego the pseudo-police uniform and skip straight to the tights and cape!


----------



## 7costanza

Did anyone ever determine what his plan was? Why would someone dawn all the "gear" in a mall parking lot, was he going to conduct food court clearing drills with Snipey?


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Killjoy said:


> He IS the toughest guy in that particular Panera! Fools like this keep real law enforcement in business.
> 
> In all seriousness, there are no shortcuts to get into law enforcement, just plain hard work, keeping your nose clean and taking a lot of tests. Just because someone buys the duty gear and vehicles this does not make you a police officer. If I went out to home depot and bought a bunch of tools, it doesn't make me a carpenter.


Haha, he said tools.


----------



## LGriffin

That's where Panera is located. Maybe he was filming a new "seminar."


----------



## CPT Chaos

I've seen enough!

Mods, take it away!


----------



## fra444

So if I turn in my gun and still wear my leather gear you think I can et in the, "BIZ" with him?!


----------



## Johnny Law

We should see if they will release his booking photo and post it up here for future generations. " home made badge". Hahahahaha


----------



## LGriffin

Archive away, i'm hearing some stories on this one and he may be, by far, the funniest wacker of all time.


----------



## 7costanza

I watched a few other vids, from what i found he says he was in the Military also. Does this look like him?


----------



## niteowl1970

Straight dismissal on this one. Eastern Hampshire District Court isn't very tough for a defendant to manipulate.


----------



## Guest

Killjoy said:


> If I went out to home depot and bought a bunch of tools, it doesn't make me a carpenter.


I'm living proof of that.....I have a ton of tools, and can barely hammer a nail straight.


----------



## Dan Stark

7costanza said:


> View attachment 1237
> I watched a few other vids, from what i found he says he was in the Military also. Does this look like him?


The only warrant ANYTHING this kid was ever a candidate for was a default.


----------



## 7costanza

Dan Stark said:


> The only warrant ANYTHING this kid was ever a candidate for was a default.


Well his FB ( if that is him) states US Military , but his crouching tiger is the bomb. I have always wanted to fight a guy like this, I just want to see if all that feng shway stuff translates to actual fighting skillz.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Well his FB ( if that is him) states US Military , but his crouching tiger is the bomb. I have always wanted to fight a guy like this, I just want to see if all that feng shway stuff translates to actual fighting skillz.


Nothing a little stick work can't take care of.


----------



## Dan Stark

7costanza said:


> View attachment 1237
> I watched a few other vids, from what i found he says he was in the Military also. Does this look like him?


Can't be him... no sleeves. Tattoo or OTHERWISE!


----------



## Guest

Limpwristing ***


----------



## 7costanza

Hmmmmm, then what we have here is two different Jason Cardonas that both love hidden monkey crouching ballsak. This vid shows sleeves, ( I think)so im lost.


----------



## Guest

Those grunts don't have lisps. Different commando.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> I have always wanted to fight a guy like this, I just want to see if all that feng shway stuff translates to actual fighting skillz.


Years ago I was working the detail at WaterWorks at Marina Bay, and I saw a guy square off in some sort of martial arts fighting stance with a guy about twice his size. The big guy rushed Crouching Tiger, pancaked him, and proceeded to pound his face into hash before I doused him with pepper spray.

IMO, fighting technique is all well and good, but you sometimes can't overcome physics.


----------



## 7costanza

I dont fancy myself a tough guy, and I certainly dont ever go looking for a fight(maybe a few times). I have no issues with forms like he was doing in the videos, I just have never seen anyone use any of it during an actual fight, and never heard of any UFC guys say they do that stuff. It reminds me of THIS>


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> Years ago I was working the detail at WaterWorks at Marina Bay, and I saw a guy square off in some sort of martial arts fighting stance with a guy about twice his size. The big guy rushed Crouching Tiger, pancaked him, and proceeded to pound his face into hash before I doused him with pepper spray.
> 
> IMO, fighting technique is all well and good, but you sometimes can't overcome physics.


Translation- if you don't know how to fight on the ground, don't get TAKEN to the ground. All the self defense classes in the WORLD won't help that.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> I dont fancy myself a tough guy, and I certainly dont ever go looking for a fight(maybe a few times). I have no issues with forms like he was doing in the videos, I just have never seen anyone use any of it during an actual fight, and never heard of any UFC guys say they do that stuff. It reminds me of THIS>


Many years ago (my rookie year or close to it), I finished a first-half shift and went out for a walk with a friend of mine (also a cop) to walk his dog. We were walking past the construction site for an apartment building when a bunch of drunk kids came out of the site and confronted us, holding boards, pieces of re-bar, etc. We both pulled our off-duty guns, which back then were just S&W Chief Special revolvers, but from the reaction of the drunks, we were holding the Flaming Sword of Damocles in our hands......they're probably still running.

We were not victimized that night.


----------



## Dan Stark

GMass said:


> Limpwristing ***


That's not limpwristing. It's drunken money kung-fu hands.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> That's not limpwristing. It's drunken money kung-fu hands.


Chicken wrist... No Gangnam Style.


----------



## grn3charlie

Dan Stark said:


> That's not limpwristing. It's drunken money kung-fu hands.


I thought thatthis was the drunken monkey


----------



## fakecop

I find it interesting that he did a "small stint for the navy marine recruits" after 911, because what brand of the military wouldn't want a retarded 21 year old fat kid with a lisp training their troops? Why would he list his experience on the video, springfield special, I assume this is like the Boston Specials who are a private security company and a breeding ground for wackers. A park ranger? Really? Wow, five whole years of juvenile corrections? I want to go to his next seminar and learn how to make the gun go bam!


----------



## LGriffin

The park rangers are specials in Spfld. within forest park. Last I knew, they attended the R/I academy. Some use it to gain experience and go on to full time careers in LE while others let it go to their heads and use the rope to hang themselves, which says more about the character of the individual than the badge they hold. Everyone has to start building their resume somewhere so I won't piss on specials boots but to underline your basic message, yes, he is a tool. I don't believe that point has been in contention here.


----------



## niteowl1970

fakecop said:


> I find it interesting that he did a "small stint for the navy marine recruits" after 911, because what brand of the military wouldn't want a retarded 21 year old fat kid with a lisp training their troops? Why would he list his experience on the video, springfield special, I assume this is like the Boston Specials who are a private security company and a breeding ground for wackers. A park ranger? Really? Wow, five whole years of juvenile corrections? I want to go to his next seminar and learn how to make the gun go bam!


There are respected members of this board who started out in private security with Rule 400 powers so you probably shouldn't go that route.


----------



## Mr Scribbles




----------



## Nuke_TRT

Wackmynuts


----------



## Guest

Does he *live* in Springfield? I ask because I heard that nobody in Springfield can get an LTC, so I'd be surprised that he was lawfully in possession of the gun with which they caught him up in Hadley.

I knew a girl who was killed by a police impersonator so I hate the motherfuckers. I hope this guy gets lotsa time to enjoy the company of other men soon.


----------



## Guest

Q5-TPR said:


> This guy!


Me too.


----------



## LGriffin

Jeepy said:


> Does he *live* in Springfield? I ask because I heard that nobody in Springfield can get an LTC, so I'd be surprised that he was lawfully in possession of the gun with which they caught him up in Hadley.
> 
> I knew a girl who was killed by a police impersonator so I hate the motherfuckers. I hope this guy gets lotsa time to enjoy the company of other men soon.


He currently resides in Spfld. and _had_ an LTC. It was seized and he turned in his weapons after the arrest in Hadley. His blue wackermobile is registered in VT. Enjoy him, VT...


----------

